# Slimest Seiko Diver?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Right I've decided I want a vintage seiko diver and I want to wear it for work, it needs to have a date wheel (because I can never remember because of my shifts) but not day (don't want the unbalance of a day date).

And I want the slimest one possible as I don't want to be taking it off all the time but in my job thick chunky watches are just asking for trouble.

Who knows which one would be best?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A quartz one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi PG,

Hmmmm - you have to be awkward don't you














? If you want one of the more easily available vintage 150m (6105, 6309, 7002 & small cased 4205) automatic divers then none of them are what you'd call slim, all (except the 4205) are big watches (40+mm in diameter & 13ishmm thick- the 4205 is this thickness too just not as big in the other case dimensions). You might find a smaller 70m vintage watch on Ebay or from Roy - which is wear I got mine (pictured) from. This watch has a similar style to the 6105-8000 but nothing like as much bulk, that said I think these watches are pretty rare. Roy has some great vintage Seiko 5's on the main site (they have internal rotating bezels and are on the "others" page in the Seiko section) but they are big watches too. As Alex says the only slim Seiko divers watches I've seen are quartz ones from the 80's or 90's (look for SQ 100 or SQ150 on the dial - SQ standing for Seiko Quartz I presume) - I have one and they are good watches with screw down crowns and day/date displays.

The automatic 100m divers (Roy has them on his site) aren't as big but they aren't vintage watches by any stretch of the imagination. I used to own one but sold it to a friend at work - he likes it a lot and it is a nice watch.

Seiko & slim just don't seem to go together really


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes I know qtz is the thing for slim but I don't want a qtz really, I have a few that I don't wear. Perhaps the answer lies away from Seiko.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Paul

As has been said by Paulus, the vintage Seiko divers can be big beast's but surprisingly the early ones are not as thick as you might think....

6105-8000 is 11mm

6105-8110 is 11mm

6309-7*** is 14mm

7002-7009 is 14mm

7S26-**** is 14mm

8L35-0010 is 16mm

So the 6105's are not really that thick and with date only fits the bill nicely - the 8000's case has overall smaller dimensions than its younger brother.

So a 6105-8000 would meet your needs and it has the classic look.

Enjoy whatever you decide

All the best

Derek


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Forgot to add - with the 8000 you also get this cool crown









Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Show off


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that must be the one then didn't realise they were 11mm, thought they were thicker.

Just measured my current beater and it's also 11mm which suprised me as I thought it was slimmer than that so anyone know where I can get a 6105 8000?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Show off


Arn't you ever at work
















Ohh! Jason the diaries arrived today, thanks very much - still no pen though









Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Derek...No Im not









Paul....How deep are your pockets?

Check this out...Non runner in a shit state..









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PG the 100m one that I have on the site with the Oyster bracelet is the slimmest auto one.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Citizen make them quite small and slim.

How come you need a diver Paul.Are the AA doing dockside boat repair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

do you mean










has a day wheel







besides it's too new and the seconds hand is bent!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jase possibly not deep enough









No Alex we aint into boats, though given the new owners who knows, just fancy a diver for work that's all. I may start wearing stuff other than the seiko at work and see what suits me best.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A pocket watch


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Jase possibly not deep enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PG, working on cars all the time won't you smash up the watch a bit?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Derek nice collection especially that Marine Master!


----------

